# Do You Think it's Absurd to Compare Donald Trump to Hitler?



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ok, typically when someone compares someone to Hitler or something to the Holocaust, I roll my eyes. It's just dramatic. And I had the same reaction when people would compare Donald Trump to Hitler. I thought he was an idiot, but he isn't _evil_, and it's not like he would ever get much of a following. Well, I was definitely wrong on that last part. But anyway, the more and more I find out about him, the more I'm scared of what would happen if he were to win. I don't think he'd become a mass murderer, but just think about the way he talks about muslims. I shudder to think about the things he would try to pull if he were to win. What do you guys think?


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

Hitler was a hater. I don't think Trump is a hater. He's more of a pragmatist concealed in a buffoon playing an insult comic.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

floodbear said:


> Hitler was a hater. I don't think Trump is a hater.


What do you mean by hater?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Two words: Godwin's Law


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

Juliet14 said:


> What do you mean by hater?



Hitler was an artist, a man of passion, who believed the Jews were corrupting his glorious country. Trump is an American businessman who thinks recent American governance has been inept, ineffective and silly. Trump might do some fucked up shit, but it'll be coming from a different place.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Hitler wasn't evil initially either, but he had, and Donald Trump HAS, the propensity to do evil things. The comparison is fair.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

trump is cheap talk


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

@floodbear I'd actually have to say trump thinks muslims, mexicans, whoever else is ruining our country. But I get what you mean. However, whether someone is an artist or a business man wasn't exactly what I meant when I asked the question. I mean, I would agree if he only ever talked about the financial side of things, but he doesn't.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

There's a reason we have an internet joke law for this. The comparison is ridiculous because the only thing they have in common with each other is being white men and having some type of political prominence, by which standard you might as well compare Bernie Sanders to Albert Einstein and Hilary Clinton to Joan of Arc.

If you're asking "is he as evil as Hitler" the answer is a) as of yet no by a very long shot, and b) it actually doesn't matter. At all. What matters is, would he make a good or a bad president? In your mind, a bad one. (I agree, I would not want him to become president.) And from your OP it sounds like you have reasons. Explaining those, if you want to talk about how you dislike Trump, would be way more productive than trying to figure out where he falls on the evil-o-meter.


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

well, he's a showbusinessman. he's got a patter he gives you to make the sale. then he delivers who knows what. i don't think he's stupid enough to think mexicans and muslims are ruining this country. he's certainly willing to exploit the stupidity of others though. if he just talked about finance, he wouldn't get people to vote for him. he's got people riled up and emotional. you sell to the heart not the head.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

floodbear said:


> well, he's a showbusinessman. he's got a patter he gives you to make the sale. then he delivers who knows what. *i don't think he's stupid enough to think mexicans and muslims are ruining this country.* he's certainly willing to exploit the stupidity of others though. if he just talked about finance, he wouldn't get people to vote for him. he's got people riled up and emotional. you sell to the heart not the head.


It might be fair to say Hitler thought the same way. I see what you're saying though.


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

spiderfrommars said:


> There's a reason we have an internet joke law for this. The comparison is ridiculous because the only thing they have in common with each other is being white men and having some type of political prominence, by which standard you might as well compare Bernie Sanders to Albert Einstein and Hilary Clinton to Joan of Arc.


I don't think it's ridiculous, I just think it's ultimately inaccurate. They're both non-conventional politicians who rose to power with massive, unforeseen popular support on the promise to renew a nation that felt itself to be in a slump and they both cast some blame on ethnic minorities within. But I think the comparison is inaccurate at the core for the reason I already said.



Juliet14 said:


> It might be fair to say Hitler thought the same way. I see what you're saying though.


No, have you read Mein Kampf? Hitler believed. He thought he had it all figured out.


Another difference is that Hitler was a much younger man without much of a career except military and failed artist, where as Trump is an old dude at the end of a long career in the private sector.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

spiderfrommars said:


> There's a reason we have an internet joke law for this. *The comparison is ridiculous because the only thing they have in common with each other is being white men and having some type of political prominence,* by which standard you might as well compare Bernie Sanders to Albert Einstein and Hilary Clinton to Joan of Arc.
> 
> If you're asking "is he as evil as Hitler" the answer is a) as of yet no by a very long shot, and b) it actually doesn't matter. At all. What matters is, would he make a good or a bad president? In your mind, a bad one. (I agree, I would not want him to become president.) And from your OP it sounds like you have reasons. *Explaining those, if you want to talk about how you dislike Trump, would be way more productive than trying to figure out where he falls on the evil-o-meter.*


I think we'll have to disagree on that first part. And the reason I asked is because I wanted to know how people would respond to that specific question, because I'm seeing more and more people compare the two. I'm actually inclined to say it's not a great comparison. It's not as absurd as I originally thought, but still over the top.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

floodbear said:


> I don't think it's ridiculous, I just think it's ultimately inaccurate. They're both non-conventional politicians who rose to power with massive, unforeseen popular support on the promise to renew a nation that felt itself to be in a slump and they both cast some blame on ethnic minorities within. But I think the comparison is inaccurate at the core for the reason I already said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually haven't, so I can't comment on that. But I'm less interested in their personal details (artist, businessman, no career, long career) and more their attitudes and what they'd be/were willing to do if/when they had the power. Completely agree with your first paragraph though.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Juliet14 said:


> I think we'll have to disagree on that first part.


OK. Why, specifically, the comparison to Hitler instead of any other evil, dictatory fellow? What points do you think make it less ridiculous?



> And the reason I asked is because I wanted to know how people would respond to that specific question, because I'm seeing more and more people compare the two. I'm actually inclined to say it's not a great comparison. It's not as absurd as I originally thought, but still over the top.


Yeah, I was just trying to express why I find the comparison ridiculous, I guess. I didn't mean it to go so much into addressing you personally, just that, "if you're tempted to make the comparison, it would be better to..." so sorry if it came out wrong.

I've also seen people compare Sanders to Hitler, which is a bit LOL.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Two words: Godwin's Law


This.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

spiderfrommars said:


> OK. Why, specifically, the comparison to Hitler instead of any other evil, dictatory fellow? What points do you think make it less ridiculous?
> 
> Yeah, I was just trying to express why I find the comparison ridiculous, I guess. I didn't mean it to go so much into addressing you personally, just that, "if you're tempted to make the comparison, it would be better to..." so sorry if it came out wrong.
> 
> I've also seen people compare Sanders to Hitler, which is a bit LOL.


No worries at all! I think FloodBear explained it pretty well


> They're both non-conventional politicians who rose to power with massive, unforeseen popular support on the promise to renew a nation that felt itself to be in a slump and they both cast some blame on ethnic minorities within.


Also, I think it's interesting that Hitler claimed to be pescetarian and catholic-which many people think was to persuade people to see him as more compassionate-and Trump claims to be Christian, though also says he never asked God for forgiveness. (Which is pretty dang important in Christianity, lol.)


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

Their personal details are what give the clues to their attitudes. Evil is expressed through a businessman in a completely different way than an artist. (not that i believe in evil, per se, or think that trump is evil. i don't even think hitler was evil.)


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

floodbear said:


> Their personal details are what give the clues to their attitudes. Evil is expressed through a businessman in a completely different way than an artist. (not that i believe in evil, per se, or think that trump is evil. i don't even think hitler was evil.)


The details you listed are, in my opinion, irrelevant. Nor do I believe evil will definitely be expressed in different ways just because two people have different careers, I mean it's possible, but I don't really think it's much of a factor. And I definitely believe evil exists, but that's more of a personal belief difference in us, I guess. By the way, I'm not trying to be rude, so sorry if it comes off that way!


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

floodbear said:


> No, have you read Mein Kampf? Hitler believed. He thought he had it all figured out.


Mein Kampf was a piece of propaganda and the suggestion that it was completely written and edited by Hitler is absurd.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Melodrama


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

If _I_ say that Donald Trump is like Adolf Hitler, then yes I am being absurd because I don't know what I'm talking about. Would the word of a Holocaust survivor perhaps carry more weight?

http://www.newsweek.com/holocaust-memorial-day-anne-frank-refugee-crisis-donald-trump-420312


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Both are populists. Besides that commonality, I think it's rather melodramatic to make the comparison. Populism similar to Trump's style has often appeared in American politics. 



Despotic Nepotist said:


> Two words: Godwin's Law


There's also this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Godwin's law.

If Donald Trump is a representation of Adolf Hitler, then we are all nazi's because we treat animals in the same way like the nazi's did with the Jews. So we're all nazi's. If you compare Trump to Hitler, you know NOTHING about politics. I'm a Sanders fan. I understand why you don't like Trump, but comparing Trump with Hitler is just nuts. He isn't going to do that. Never. Trump is actually pretty moderate (for American politics). Carson and Cruz are more extreme. But still far from a new Hitler. Problem is that people are still likely to vote for a Hitler version of 1929 in America. I can understand why Trump his speeches can remind you of Hitler (populistic), but i can say for sure that his motivations aren't the same of that of Trump. Yes Trump is very right. But Hillary is also really right. The only (moderate) left one is Bernie Sanders, but people have no idea what left really is. There is a big unexplored gap in the left.

Problem is that people are really scared for muslims and that is the reason why some of them (xenophobia) are voting for really right candidates, where we share nothing in society. But believe me that a Trump in a presidency isn't going to be that different from a Clinton as a leader of America. That people in America consider Clinton as a left person is one of the greatest insultments to every other country in the world. Clinton would be one of the most right persons here.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Huey Long might actually be a closer parallel to Trump than Hitler:


----------



## Liminis (Feb 24, 2016)

No, I don't think it is.

In defense of the "it's ridiculous" talk: he hasn't shown the violence involved in Hitler's rise to power, and based on the embarrassing recent leaks his "let's set up camps and deport all the Mexicans" talk is something he has no plans to seriously implement. 

However, the parallels to European far-right (fascist) movements are pretty striking. A nativist mass movement based around middle-class white resentment and discontent against both corruption above and minorities (Mexicans'Muslims) below. Led by a strong, masculine leader with a teflon-like ability to escape scandal thanks to a cult of personality and image of authority. This is a fascist movement. 

As far as personal Hitlerian tendencies: my fear is that if he's elected, he'll inevitably face gridlock. How will he respond? Will he tacitly accept gridlock, with the accompanying inaction and dip in popular approval? Based on his character, I really don't think that's likely. So, if he can't secure a deal that saves him face, he has a movement to turn to. And I find that movement a whole lot scarier than him personally.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... should being a holocaust survivor carry more weight? Does being a step-sister to a folk hero make one an authority on political and moral issues? Are her conclusions founded on careful analysis of business, politics and culture or a result of traumatic hypersensitivity.

Does saying "NO" to Islam translate to "Let's kill all the Arabs?" I hardly think so and considering the history of the 20th century, the political practices of North Africa, Middle East and Southern Asia I don't feel any moral responsibility whatsoever to the Muslim cause. [I will accept that Palestinians has a valid point, the creation of Israel wasn't handled well.]  And I do feel many European countries are screwed by blind multiculturalism. There are many Arabs who speak and write against Islam and I do feel that we should offer our sympathies selectively to the individual who shares our values and not the culture that acts as an authoritarian, oppressive mob. 

If I were American I would definitely vote Clinton ... but I don't think it's in Trump's agenda to turn Guantanamo Bay to Auschwitz Jr, and I don't think he's anything like the Fuehrer. I don't like the guy, I think he's a pompous ass, but he's not Hitler. Fear mongering much? We had Canadian liberals yell "Adolf!" at Stephen Harper and we voted in a man who once professed to be a Maoist. Fortunately his minister of defence pulled the plug on his "Let's resettle Syria in Canada" project. Shrug! It's politics, it's theatre! It's about clicking likes on Facebook and appealing to the lowest common denominator [or the idiot factor]. Expect lots of stories, lots of name calling, and even if D.T. gets elected I don't think he'll build concentration camps, or have witch hunts, round ups and shooting.

Let's just go and call Barrack Obama Idi Amin, just for the laughs. Hilary Clinton could be Elizabeth Bathory because she can. Bernie Sanders could be Josef Stalin. and let the atrocity ball begin. Hyperbole aside, I don't think Trump or any of these people are genocidal maniacs. I don't like many of the politicians/candidates but calling them a ravaging murderer is going over the line. Way over the line.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Simpson17866 said:


> If _I_ say that Donald Trump is like Adolf Hitler, then yes I am being absurd because I don't know what I'm talking about. Would the word of a Holocaust survivor perhaps carry more weight?
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/holocaust-memorial-day-anne-frank-refugee-crisis-donald-trump-420312


Man, I really want to read that but it won't load on my computer!


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Godwin's law.
> 
> If Donald Trump is a representation of Adolf Hitler, then we are all nazi's because we treat animals in the same way like the nazi's did with the Jews. So we're all nazi's. If you compare Trump to Hitler, you know NOTHING about politics. I'm a Sanders fan. I understand why you don't like Trump, but comparing Trump with Hitler is just nuts. He isn't going to do that. Never. Trump is actually pretty moderate (for American politics). Carson and Cruz are more extreme. But still far from a new Hitler. Problem is that people are still likely to vote for a Hitler version of 1929 in America. I can understand why Trump his speeches can remind you of Hitler (populistic), but i can say for sure that his motivations aren't the same of that of Trump. Yes Trump is very right. But Hillary is also really right. The only (moderate) left one is Bernie Sanders, but people have no idea what left really is. There is a big unexplored gap in the left.
> 
> Problem is that people are really scared for muslims and that is the reason why some of them (xenophobia) are voting for really right candidates, where we share nothing in society. But believe me that a Trump in a presidency isn't going to be that different from a Clinton as a leader of America. That people in America consider Clinton as a left person is one of the greatest insultments to every other country in the world. Clinton would be one of the most right persons here.


As for the animals part, what do you mean? I'm an animal lover, but I think that's a weird comparison. 
Anyway, I didn't say I thought it was right to compare the two. I actually said I found it dramatic in another post. I just wanted to see what other people thought.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Juliet14 said:


> Simpson17866 said:
> 
> 
> > If _I_ say that Donald Trump is like Adolf Hitler, then yes I am being absurd because I don't know what I'm talking about. Would the word of a Holocaust survivor perhaps carry more weight?
> ...


 Maybe Google "Anne Frank stepsister Donald Trump" to find it somewhere else?


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

@Spastic Origami

1. She's already been through this before, she remembers what it looked like the first time

2. You're right that Arab does not equal Muslim, but what's the point of "saying 'NO' to religion" in the first place?


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Simpson17866 said:


> Maybe Google "Anne Frank stepsister Donald Trump" to find it somewhere else?


Is this basically it? Anne Frank's Stepsister: Trump 'Is Acting Like Hitler': Holocaust Survivors Warn of Historical Parallels | Alternet 

Holy crap, that article was chilling. And infuriating because people like the ones they interviewed actually exist.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yup, you got it


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

How do you all miss the mark? Everyone is saying that Trump is scapegoating illegal immigrants or Muslims like Hitler scapegoated the Jewish people. I do think it's a silly comparison considering all of their differences. The idea of tagging and profiling Muslims, etc. these are just the ideas.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Juliet14 said:


> As for the animals part, what do you mean? I'm an animal lover, but I think that's a weird comparison.
> Anyway, I didn't say I thought it was right to compare the two. I actually said I found it dramatic in another post. I just wanted to see what other people thought.


That's the point. Just like comparing Trump with Hitler is also a weird comparison. Hitler was a vegetarian and was a bad person -> all vegetarians are bad persons. I don't think we should discuss this.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Hitler was a vegetarian and was a bad person -> all vegetarians are bad persons. I don't think we should discuss this.


Ok, that isn't what it seemed like you were saying before but I get your point.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Ow sorry. Maybe it wasn't clear because i was ironic/cynical and English isn't my native language.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Ow sorry. Maybe it wasn't clear because i was ironic/cynical and English isn't my native language.


No worries at all! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Ow sorry. Maybe it wasn't clear because i was ironic/cynical and English isn't my native language.


 [SARCASM]Too bad there's no good way of showing sarcasm and irony outright.[/SARCASM] ;-)


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Two words: Godwin's Law


To wit:


> "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1"[2][3]—​​that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Hitler or Nazism.


Except, as an online discussion grows longer, the probability of _anything_ happening approaches 1.


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

Not absurd, but a bit dramatic. In my opinion he doesn't seem to be as bad as Hitler but he seems to share some of his views (to a certain extent). But take my opinion with a grain of salt as I'm European and don't know much about US politics.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Simpson17866 said:


> @Spastic Origami
> 
> 1. She's already been through this before, she remembers what it looked like the first time


... granted, but to we need to know her agenda. I criticize and have an aversion to Islam but I don't trust Israel either. I'm willing to entertain the morbid possibility that Syria is resettled in Europe, in Canada and the States so that Benjamin Netanyahu could satisfy his military needs. It was a thought I had looking at Google maps recently and came to realize that Palestine no longer exists. 



> 2. You're right that Arab does not equal Muslim, but what's the point of "saying 'NO' to religion" in the first place?


... when the values of an outside society are in conflict and threaten the values of our society, and if our own values are objectively better, I feel that affirming our superiority of thought is not only correct but it also a sign of respect to the many thinkers who proposed ideas for a better world, the men and women who fought to implement those values and above all it is a sign of respect to your own dignity that you will not tolerate or accept any of the barbaric practices because they are custom in Islam, in Africa, China or the Punjab peninsula. 

... in the west, the one class struggle we are familiar with since the French Revolution is that of an oppressed people in opposition against an oppressive monarchy/aristocracy/theocracy. Or if you wish to include contemporary movements, the corporation, technocracy, mass media, etc. If you look at the recent history of Muslim countries they are going from a position of relative tolerance towards theocracy. Meaning Arabic revolutions are moving from a position of more freedom to a position of less freedom and God. Understand that Iraq and Iran were forward thinking, progressive countries after until the Persian throne was abolished. The Arab spring brought more theocracies. 

Fascism is an example of a western class struggle gone horribly wrong. The Germans were an oppressed people in their homeland. I’m curious to know what the tipping point is that makes genocide appealing? Just an off topic thought, morose but important because there might come a time when it will happen. I think we remember Hitler and his actions to well to repeat the same mistake. But there might be a Syrian, Lebanese or Palestinian to whom Hitler is an unsung hero. Because obvious reasons. Also it is a mistake to think of the west as always on the giving end of fascism and never at the receiving. 

... there are examples of ethnic cleansing and genocide that are instigated by blacks, Idi Amin; by Arabs, Saddam Hussein; by Asians, Genghis Khan or more recently Pol Pot. Israel pulled some nasties too. Were those attacks on Lebanon that necessary? 

Accepting Islam is cultural suicide. Ignoring the voices of Arabic, African and eastern men and women who feel Islam is a definite evil is not only willfully ignorant but it is also inhumane. We cannot look at their reality and assume it is similar to our own. We cannot assume that everything that is foreign and different from our own will nourish and enrich us. I believe the myth of diversity is long exhausted or we should expand it to include criticism. Why should we practice tolerance, especially when the practices of others are intolerable?

Without disclosing too much personal information I have family and friends who are social workers and psychologists and they deal with clients coping with honor killings, with rape, with family violence, with the subjugation of women and children. I promise you this happens in multicultural Canada, in England and Germany and is not the fabrication of some right wing pundit. I try to avoid media that intrudes on my personal space and impedes my capacity to think.

... since you asked, I do feel there is a point to saying “NO” to Islam. I have no moral qualms, just like I have no moral qualms about arresting an abusive parent against the will of a crying child. In this case the abusive parent is in imaginary form.

[Even if you do believe in God, spirituality or an afterlife, there is a world of a difference between fire and brimstone Christianity that has plagued history for most of it’s existence and it’s modern incarnation which is quite recent. Perhaps a mid-late 20th century phenomenon]
*
... PS, you DID ask.* It's not that I haven't given much thought to this and entertained many options.

And no I don't think Trump is Hitler because it would only discredit the atrocity that was fascism. I could take you to Warsaw and show you a cell or two inside a concentration camp.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, insofar as Hitler was a fucking smart and capable guy who earned everything which came his way in life: he earned it, on his own merit, not from an inherited fortune from his parents. Hitler was an organic achiever, not an artificial, synthetic silver spoon ass motherfucker like Donald Trump.

Plato once wrote that the rulers of a society must never be allowed to own property or earn a salary beyond precisely what they needed to live, to cover the basic costs of living and nothing more. This, he reasoned, would be the only way to ensure that the ruler(s) would govern in the best interests of all, would function as a true servant of the public and not abuse the power entrusted in them by we the people for selfish gain. You can bet Trump, owning half of Manhattan or whatever, will behave in leadership exactly as he has done in life to date, greed is good and all that fucking psychopathic bullshit.


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

I compared Obama to Hitler during his terms.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

No meaning in comparing him to Hitler. It is so funny how both Democracy and Fascism steal the so called word """ Freedom""" , these politicians are just feeding on the Fear of public .


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> And no I don't think Trump is Hitler because it would only discredit the atrocity that was fascism. I could take you to Warsaw and show you a cell or two inside a concentration camp.


 You mean like Eva Schloss? I'm not following: are you saying that I don't know what I'm talking about *because I didn't* live in a concentration camp, or are you saying that Schloss doesn't know what she's talking about *even though she did* live in a concentration camp?

I don't see how you can have it both ways.



> Accepting Islam is cultural suicide...


 Even the Muslims who not only hate violence, cruelty, and evil as much as you do on an intellectual level, but who are also *risking their lives fighting against the evil* that you are accusing them of supporting?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

@Big Daddy Kane

Are you trying to convince me that Hitler was a capable leader BECAUSE he earned his way on merit and didn’t come from wealth?!? I’ll take a greedy, self-aggrandized piece of rectal splatter [or Donnie-T] over an intelligent hard working gentleman who happens to moonlight as a genocidal maniac on the side [or Adolf, in case anyone needs a really blatant hint]. Plus his hipster/pedo mustache is an aesthetic atrocity. Don’t you think making an appeal to antiquity in hopes of finding moral support for an insane postulate is simply ludicrous?

... are you fucking serious?

Let’s put it this way. Election time: Donnie and Adolf. I vote Donnie, take some mescaline and booze for the ride [or something to endure the madness: valerian root, aspirin, weed] and hold on tight. Because at least with Donnie I have an inkling of trust that he won't go about solving the overpopulation crisis the wrong way.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Putin is probably the one people should be comparing to Hitler at this point.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> @Big Daddy Kane
> 
> Are you trying to convince me that Hitler was a capable leader BECAUSE he earned his way on merit and didn’t come from wealth?!? I’ll take a greedy, self-aggrandized piece of rectal splatter [or Donnie-T] over an intelligent hard working gentleman who happens to moonlight as a genocidal maniac on the side [or Adolf, in case anyone needs a really blatant hint]. Plus his hipster/pedo mustache is an aesthetic atrocity. Don’t you think making an appeal to antiquity in hopes of finding moral support for an insane postulate is simply ludicrous?
> 
> ...


There's nothing moral about it, only rational, pragmatic. I think you fail to properly consider that National Socialism, minus the morbid focus on racial purity and eugenics and whatnot, was a really well thought out idea. In terms of controlling the economy, building infrastructure, and the like; National Socialist policies greatly improved on the quality of life for Germans. Additionally the holocaust is hyped like the single worst atrocity in human history, when in reality it was nothing more than another unfortunate incident in a long line of unfortunate instances of humans being extraordinarily cruel to one another; and this has created a particularly demonic view of Hitler among the modern people.

Many people for example regard Winston Churchill as a hero for opposing Hitler, little do they know that Churchill was responsible for the death by starvation of 3 million Bengalis in 1943, and was himself a maniac obsessed with racial hatred much like Hitler - however, Hitler was a smart, capable, meritorious guy; while Churchill was a drunken, fecally incontinent buffoon, who only rose to his position through networks of privilege, nepotism, and cronyism. 3 million in one year! That too, without having modern facilities like gas and concentration camps; Churchill had to do his genocide the old fashioned way, starving people to death.

Many people regard Christopher Colombus as the heroic explorer who discovered America, and few, if any, are willing to acknowledge the role he played in the genocide of Native Americans; if he had been alive today, Colombus would undoubtedly be convicted of crimes against humanity.

I could go on, but I think you should get the point: bad and good is meaningless, ultimately, the majority of those who ever achieved anything significant have an awful lot of blood on their hands. At least with somebody like Hitler, there was a guy who deserved to have his shot, he earned it fair and square - so what if he did some fucked up shit when he got the shot? Better to have people earning the shot than buying it.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

I think the biggest similarity between Trump and Hitler is that they are both popular among idiots. A lot of the same people that voted for Hitler in the '30s would probably vote for Trump and vice versa. What might be interesting is to see which one would win if they had to run against each other.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Simpson17866 said:


> You mean like Eva Schloss? I'm not following: are you saying that I don't know what I'm talking about *because I didn't* live in a concentration camp, or are you saying that Schloss doesn't know what she's talking about *even though she did* live in a concentration camp?


I just don't see why Eva Schloss should be considered an authority on the matter. I don't know who she is and what she represents politically. I watched numerous debates in which members of the Jewish community have appointed themselves as pillars of morality. I haven't decided if I find their finger wagging and shaming deplorable or amusing. I don't consider her or anyone else my moral authority on anything.

Either she has a valid point or she doesn't and I feel she may be biased by her experiences. That said I feel Trump is capitalizing on the frustrations of the people. Progressive politics is no longer progressive but oppressive. We live in a world of fear, self censorship, political correctness and an unhealthy brand of multiculturalism that benefits nobody. [meaning we care more about the culture than the person]

I don't see Trump as Hitler but as someone wanting to capitalize on the ethos of frustration. I'm willing to grant him full points there because I feel the same irritation but it doesn't mean I would go and vote for him.



> Even the Muslims who not only hate violence, cruelty, and evil as much as you do on an intellectual level, but who are also *risking their lives fighting against the evil* that you are accusing them of supporting?


... thank you, that's exactly my point! Let me repeat myself ...

Accepting Islam is cultural suicide. Ignoring the voices of Arabic, African and eastern men and women who feel Islam is a definite evil is not only willfully ignorant but it is also inhumane. And let me elaborate, and perhaps it would make more sense.

In defending Islam as a religion we turn our backs to the many Arabs and Africans who are also saying no to their home-brewed garbage. I touched upon it before: The real issue I have with liberal politics is how it places the culture over the person. We have said no to Catholicism/Christianity when we put forth the proposition to separate church from state. Modern liberal politics seeks to reverse this process as long as church comes to mean mosque, temple, grotto, pride march, etc.

... given the increase of theocracies in the Arabic world, does it make sense to defend Islam if we wish to support the Arabs who fed up with how things are run in their respective home? Also by allowing their institutions to function as they did back home are we not creating a microcosm of the environment the same people wish to leave?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Amine said:


> Putin is probably the one people should be comparing to Hitler at this point.


Yes, I'll grant you that one. Vladimir Putin is dangerous. I don't like the Ukrainian situation one bit, especially his proposition to partition the nation between Hungary, Poland, Roumania and Russia. I really hope Kaczynski isn't stupid enough to go for it.

I'm also keeping an eye on Benjamin Netanyahu and the Turkish president. I feel they are dangerous as well. But Putin and Hitler is one analogy I could see as plausible


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> I just don't see why Eva Schloss should be considered an authority on the matter. *I don't know who she is and what she represents politically.* I watched numerous debates in which members of the Jewish community have appointed themselves as pillars of morality. I haven't decided if I find their finger wagging and shaming deplorable or amusing. I don't consider her or anyone else my moral authority on anything.


 She represents somebody who knows what hatred looks like.



> ... thank you, *that's exactly my point! Let me repeat myself* ...


 Wait, are you saying that Islam is evil *because* heroic Muslims are giving their lives fighting against evil :confused2:


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Simpson17866 said:


> She represents somebody who knows what hatred looks like.


... didn't say I'm not bothered by his fan club. 



> Wait, are you saying that Islam is evil *because* heroic Muslims are giving their lives fighting against evil :confused2:


Pause. Breathe. Let me think

... I'll try to be as logical and straight forward as I possibly can.

1. I believe Islam is evil.
2. I complement the people born into Muslim families who recognize the evils of their religion.
3. I believe the west is wrong in their approach because:

a. I feel that multiculturalism advocates the rights of the culture/institution over the rights of the person
b. It is a mistake to protect the culture and not the individual.
c. We should unapologetically embrace our values and respect our liberties and have the courage to say "no, this will not do" when necessary.
d. We should focus more on the person and less on the culture/institution.

4. There is no causality. Inasmuch as I feel that Islam is evil I don't feel that Arabic people who happen to be born into a Muslim tradition are evil. As an ex-Catholic I will be the first to admit the Vatican is downright nasty and I'm glad the movie about the sexual abuses of the church has gained recognition. Yet unfortunately many people born into Catholicism continue to rationalize and make excuses. I don't think the Muslim world is much different and I have much respect and admiration for those Arabs [who may or may not be Muslim] who say "enough." In supporting Islam as a religion I feel we are working AGAINST the people who wish to change that religion.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Ppl vote for him for similar reasons they vote for Bernie. Both of them are a big fuck you to the establishment. The sad fact is that both of them are terrible on some level, however this is usually true for most presidential candidates.

What it basically comes down to in 2016 is a race between orange Hitler (trump), a career criminal (Hillary) and a fossil of a socialist who can't comprehend that the European welfare states are a failure (Bernie). 

You guys are fucked regardless who wins, might as well shove the candidate up the establishment's "evacuation pipe".


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> ... didn't say I'm not bothered by his fan club.


 Thank you for that much at least.



> Pause. Breathe. Let me think
> 
> ... I'll try to be as logical and straight forward as I possibly can.
> 
> ...


 Are you saying that the people who think that they are Muslims, but who fight actively against evil, are not actually Muslims?



> In supporting Islam as a religion I feel we are working AGAINST the people who wish to change that religion.


 Joseph Stalin used atheism as an excuse to murder twice as many people as Hitler. Am I disrespecting the victims of Stalin by not screaming into the wind "ATHEISM IS EVIL"?


----------



## fontisian (Oct 27, 2015)

Spastic Origami said:


> 1. I believe Islam is evil.


Hi. I think this is the part of your argument that I don't follow. Can you explain?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

comparing a mass murder to some one who hasen't killed a single person
does seem extremely absurd


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Vinniebob said:


> comparing a mass murder to some one who hasen't killed a single person
> does seem extremely absurd


Hmm...he sure has awesome kids...and they love him :/... maybe trump is Jesus in a Satan suit.






Its weird to say this...but maybe Trump is awesome....<_< or this is all a ploy *narrows eyes*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

He's more a Mussolini.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

JBMan said:


> The problem with this is its a lot of speculation. "Trump isn't like Hitler now but he could be" doesnt quite hold up, and then when you bring up Syria you prove more that Trump is even further away, because Trumps America was not Syria.
> 
> He may be polarizing, but most politicians are. He may condemn those who disagree, but so do most politicians. What will he do to those not on his side? We have seen. Not kill them all in gas chambers, thats a a kinda clear cut fact.
> 
> ...


I'm okay with what you said. Trump and Hitler had differences. What I'm thinking of is hard to express. I claim these differences are not all that different. In different circumstances, "There but for the grace of God go I." 

Was Hitler really Hitler? Take a look at this commentary I got from Quora:



Jack Arthur Gayer
· 
Thu
Teacher (2018–present)
What don't people tell you about World War II? 
People don’t tell you that America shoulders some responsibility for what Hitler and the Nazis did.

History doesn’t happen in a vacuum. It is easy to condemn (and rightfully so) what the Nazis did, but it is harder to accept that they modeled some of their xenophobic principles on American policies, laws, and actions.

When German lawyers were creating their blueprint for a “racist regime,” they based it on “American legal codes based on white supremacy.[1]“ Germans also drew upon America’s eugenic movement, as well as American’s treatment of Native Americans, and Jim Crow laws[2]. Hitler was also partially inspired by the Indian reservation system when he designed concentration camps[3]. Some of Hitler’s imperialistic bent was also partially derived from America’s Manifest Destiny[4].”

Unfortunately, it does not stop there. The gas chambers? Nazis got the idea from America using Zyklon B on Mexicans[5](Although to be fair, America was only using it on clothes and freight).

We look to others for examples on what to do. Usually, we do this to model acceptable behavior. However, sometimes others model aberrant behavior to further their aims. Sometimes we have to acknowledge that Frankenstein’s monster can have more than one creator.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't think Trump is like Hitler? Maybe not the way Trump is now, but how do you think those dictators got to be dictators? They all want or wanted to do their thing and would not give up power to do it. So they cheated until they got their way. By "cheated" I mean they deceived the public into thinking they were right and their opposition was wrong. The public went along. That is how one gets power.

From another thread:



BigApplePi said:


> Let's hope I'm wrong about this. Trump has said he's won the election. Never mind what he really knows. This is about power and Trump knows he is backed up by almost half the US population. I don't think there is any question Trump wants to continue. Think of what dictator's do. What would it take for Trump to say Biden is interfering with his role as current President? Would you put it past him to have Biden arrested for anti-government behavior? He could call it treason if Biden countered his current policies. That would make it difficult for Biden to be sworn in as the new President.


Think of what Putin has done. I don't know the details but he wasn't supposed to be leader for life. What would it take for such a leader to hint his opponent should be done away with? The population is large. Someone somewhere will take the hint and actually try to assassinate. That could in theory happen to Biden. It so happened in Russia the opposition candidate got poisoned to near death. When a leader hints, he can get away with being technically innocent. Yet hints bring out those who hate or are crazy. It's easy. Speech can be free but speech can kill and that's how dictators rise to power. At first you might like what the dictator is selling but not later when he comes after you or others you might love or just be on your side.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

There are lots of likenesses between Trump and Hitler. Both want or wanted their way. Both demanded loyalty. (What division this creates.) You are either for me or against and if you are against, you are out ... and it could be worse.

Trump got lucky with the judiciary. He has hoped to stack it at all levels. Think of how he would treat it if it turned against him. The FOX news channel has always been pro-Trump. But look at how he has turned against even it. All it did was to acknowledge Biden might be President-elect. FOX's crime? Disloyalty.

Trump has a big following. That is the danger. He will leave a split even when gone. He knows Biden will become President. But he will not acknowledge it. He won't give Biden the time of day. He is a force for when it comes to Biden implementing his policies. Trump's actions have nothing to do with truth and everything to do with what he wants.

Is the above right or wrong?


----------

